# George re-signed!



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*george re-signed?*

From the Press Enterprise. You have to be a registered member to read it, so I confirmed it. Welcome back DG!

http://www.pe.com/sports/pro/stories/PE_SP_n2nban17.a1328.html


quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
George agreed to the deal and will sign the contract either today or Thursday, he said by phone late Tuesday night from his off-season home in Minneapolis. George, sounding happy about his new contract, said the deal is worth about $21 million over four years, with an opt-out after the third season. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
In what came as a surprise, the normally frugal Lakers loosened their purse strings Tuesday night and offered free-agent forward Devean George the entire mid-level exception of $4.5 million. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
"This is where I wanted to be," George said. "They stepped up. I'm happy. Let's get a fourth ring." 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Lakers reportedly have offered free-agent forward Slava Medvedenko a two-year deal worth about $1.2 million


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Just heard that George has accepted the Lakers 21 million dollar offer! Very noble descion considering he had offers for more cash and PT elsewhere! However this signifcantly decreases the possibilty of Kareem Rush getting decent PT next year.

Now all the Lakers need is another point guard and they are set!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

looks, like you're two minutes late! If you want to remove mine, go ahead.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

nah I'll merge them, good job getting us the scoop!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is great news! Thanks for the scoop naesdj! Looks like a 4th ring could happen afterall.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Whoa !! 

I am reading this ,for thr first time, over coffee and I just wanna say thanks guys for bringing the good news. So lemme get this right. If lakers had accepted club option before the last season, they could have had DG a lot cheaper, at least for upcoming season ?  Did Dr. Buss decide to open up that purse ? That's a lot more than what they were prepared to pay him, no ?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

A few questions:

Will George start?

Will Kobe now not play the wing?


If we can just get another PG-we will be in good shape


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> Whoa !!
> 
> I am reading this ,for thr first time, over coffee and I just wanna say thanks guys for bringing the good news. So lemme get this right. If lakers had accepted club option before the last season, they could have had DG a lot cheaper, at least for upcoming season ?  Did Dr. Buss decide to open up that purse ? That's a lot more than what they were prepared to pay him, no ?


If they picked his option up they would of had him back for a lot cheaper but it would of only been for one more year. As for Buss opening up the purse, the Lakers were planing on using the exception so they haven't spent more than expected... yet. If they still sign another quality player then we can truly say that Buss wasn't thrifty.

As for George starting, I hope so!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Will George play the 3 position? I think Rush can be a very good shooter and now he won't be able to play as much. Unless they have Rush in backing up for Fisher. Then have Kobe or George bring up the ball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers lineup, if they re-sign Shaw, Medvedenko, and George and before they sign other FA:

Shaq/Walker
Horry/Madsen/Medvedenko
George/Fox/Murray
Kobe/Rush/Shaw
Fisher/???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good to get George back, but they overpaid a bit.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Good to get George back, but they overpaid a bit.....


Yeah, I think that they could've gone a little cheaper. But George wouldn't have re-signed if they didn't. 

He was getting offered something like a 5 year 35 million dollar deal with the Wolves though.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think that they could've gone a little cheaper. But George wouldn't have re-signed if they didn't.
> ...


Wow, I'm not so sure about that. The Wolves couldn't even begin to afford that contract....


----------



## Louie Bilowitz (Jul 15, 2002)

*george re-signed*

The question is, have the Lakers done enough to win a 4th? I am not so sure. Rush may be an excellent addition, but not if he does not get ample minutes. If he does not contribute alot, we have the same team, only older. Will others pass us by? I appreciate the loyalty Dr. Buss has shown the team by not breaking up the core, even though some are aging. But after another year some of them may have no trade value. Personally, I think it is time to keep Shaq and Kobe, and keep young talent like George and Rush....But I would like to see a trade. Otherwise last year is the best we will see for a long time. In the future, we will be a good team thanks to the mighty twosome, but not a championship team. Yet, too good for the lottery. Do we want to be in that situation next year and the years after? I love Horry, but the time is right to trade him...We need a point guard. Though I love Baron Davis, I think Andre MIller is the one who will fit in the most as assists are his strength and look at the finishers we have. How about Fisher and Horry for Miller? Throw in another if we need to. That would put us over the top.....Sentimentally, I would like to reward Horry, Fox, Fisher et al for the last few years, but this is a business. We have to concern ourselves with not just this year, but the future as well. Anybody agree? I know it is sacreligious to propose changing a team that has won 3 in a row, but we all grow older...........


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Andre Miller*

The Cavs would have to throw in more salaries and the Lakers would probably have to throw in 2 1st round picks to make that happen. With Cleveland demanding what they are from the Clippers it seems like we would not have enough to obtain Miller. 

I think if we do trade Horry it will be to Houston so he can be close to his family(sick daughter). I think he's put himself in a position with the Lakers that they would not trade him unless he asked them to.


----------



## Louie Bilowitz (Jul 15, 2002)

*george re-signed*

You make good points and I agree...I respect the loyalty, but in the end if the team becomes less dominant, players will leave and fans will be frustrated.....Perhaps a 3 team trade can be done between Houston, Cleveland, and the Lakers.....Also, New Orleans may be an option for BD....I am sure, as you are, that we will not trade any of the core and we will just get older (and less effective).....I think that most LAL fans would say not to trade them if we asked them now...But in a couple of years they will say we should have traded them while they had value...If this is not a championship caliber team in the next couple of years, do you really think Kobe will resign? I don't ......The time is ripe now, with some value to players such as Horry, Fox, Fisher and two great pg's(BD and Dre) available....Such an opportunity may not pass our way again....I, for one, do not want to have Fisher as my point guard of the future..........But others may disagree and that is their right..........


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

No, you are right. How often does a team with a young talented point guard want to dump him? Okay besides the Grizz donating Bibby to the Kings last year.... if I was Kupchak I would bug Cleveland every day and I would even trade future draft picks and as you guys get to know me on this board you will learn that I hate trading future picks. You never know what you are passing up on. The Lakers traded a number one pick for Cedric Ceballos and that pick became Michael Finley. They threw in a pick in the Horace Grant fiasco and that pick could have landed us Jamaal Tinsley or TONY FRICKIN PARKER. You never trade future picks unless you know exactly what you are giving up BUT I'd take that chance for Miller.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm not so sure about that. The Wolves couldn't even begin to afford that contract....


Well, that's what I read on espn.com a few days ago.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Yup I bet number 8 will leave if the lakers dont have it in a couple years.Memphis would be his next home.

But im glad gerge is back with la.They would of regretted it if he left.Hopefully hell get better


----------



## JJ5441 (Jun 11, 2002)

I would rather trade Fisher and Fox instead of Horry. Because I think Horry is at a postion that doesn't have much depth and I think he can still play for 3-4 years and by that time we should have a guy who would be ready to step in


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Im glad the Lakers were able to get George back but they are overpaying him badly. He has not proven that he deserves anything close to 5mill per year. If the Lakers are not able to get a back up point or center during this offseason, I think giving George that much cash is a mistake.


----------



## JJ5441 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well it was giving him the money or losing him to the T'Wolves or Wiz


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JJ5441 *
> Well it was giving him the money or losing him to the T'Wolves or Wiz


or the nets...george was really interested in signing with them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is a great re-signing...this guy really broke out this past year (well, at least the first part of the year).

I was surprised that the Lakers used all of the $4.5 million mid-level exception, but that was what they had to do to keep him...so be it.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I still think it's a mistake but I am a Lakers fan so I hope I am dead wrong. If George becomes a dependable third option I will be the first one to say I am an idiot. I hope that now that he has a guaranteed contract he doesn't get Kelvin Cato syndrome.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers could have won a 4th straight even if they didn't resign George. He's a more of a 2 or 3 year down the road thing when Shaq starts diminishing a little.

What the Lakers need to do now is develop a young core and get them used to the triangle offence so Kobe can have something to work with when shaq, horry, and fox are gone.

Other then that, I think Lakers will get 5 straight w/ just the Kobe/Shaq/Fox/Horry core, then they'll have to add something...

George was payed payed about right, I would have prefered if it were 500k or 750k less, but it was in the good price range.

Now all Lakers have to do is take care of Kobe w/ a long term contract extension.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*wahoo*

no biggie...with Shaq and Kobe...it's ring #4...George just wants to collect it!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This is strange. According to a report from the Associated Press, the deal is not quite finished...

Devean George apparently to stay with Lakers
Jul 17, 2002 11:12 PM (EDT) 
By JOHN NADEL

LOS ANGELES (AP) - It appears valued reserve Devean George will remain with the NBA champion Los Angeles Lakers. 

It was reported Wednesday that the 24-year-old free-agent forward had agreed to terms of a four-year contract, but team spokesman John Black denied a deal had been completed. 

"We are continuing to negotiate with him and we hope to sign him," Black said. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/07172002/v1073.html

Today's LA Times has these quotes from his agent, so it seems it's done deal:

"For Devean, his goal all along was to stay with the Lakers," George's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said. "It's where he wanted to be, but we weren't sure if it would work out financially. He's very happy it did."

"Devean didn't want it hanging out there forever," Bartelstein said. "We had a good idea what the market was for him. There was a lot of interest and he had a lot of suitors. But if the Lakers could get to that level, then I knew that was what he was going to want to do."

"Winning a championship is a difficult thing," Bartelstein said. "He's done it three times in a row. He feels like he's really grown with the team. He feels like his role is going to continue to flourish. ... He basically was really enjoying his life.

"When it's all said and done, this is a 24-year-old guy who can be a huge part of their future for a long, long time. You don't let a guy like that get away. I think that's the conclusion they came to."


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I heard Devean on Arnie show on radio yesterday and he said he never wanted to go elsewhere and was excited to be back with Lakers even at a discounted price. Said he could have gotten more money elsewhere but would have hated losing.


----------

